# What A Differenc A Strap Makes!!



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

A couple of re-strapped watches!!










and


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh Bund Boy Jase will love them!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Haven't had a strap fetish for a while.









I guess I'm overdue.









Mesh, mesh, mesh...........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thumbs up from Bundy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kelly Bundy.







Mmmmmmm..........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, did I put a 'from' in my post?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Who cares, see my previous post.
















Christina Applegate, any pictures?

This thread with not be hijacked like most others.









Ignore all my requests.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

what about al bundy (married with children), one of the all time funniest programmes that i've ever watched























up and running after getting 'infected' again,my lad came and did a proper job this time and updated everything









regards, john.

ps, i was gettin' bleedin' withdrawal symptoms being away from the fora for so long


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

, sorry for waffling on and taking your topic









anyhow, the strela looks absolutely





















, well done.

regards, john.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

That vintage strela looks even more complete now with that perfect colour Bund!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry but, nice watches, shame about the leather









Actually, I`m not sorry, so _Naaa!!!_









*Cows with guns*..... http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=11542


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice straps







really like the Strela on the bund









As for Kelly Bundy now were talking


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments - love the cows with guns!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Christina Applegate, mesh and leather.... i'll get me coat....


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Funnly enough, every time i get a new watch, i have the urge to re strap it, makes it personal like


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

ianboydsnr said:


> Funnly enough, every time i get a new watch, i have the urge to re strap it, makes it personal like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know exactly what you mean..........puts the "its mine" marker on it for all to see.

710 is getting a bit fed up with the number of watch straps around...........have to watch (





















..........it must be Friday what a lousy intended pun!!) that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ianboydsnr said:


> Funnly enough, every time i get a new watch, i have the urge to re strap it, makes it personal like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually have it done at source as most watches come with a leather strap


----------

